# Never seen weather.com post an avalanche warning



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Another first. I've never seen the signs along 70 and 40 post an avalanche warning and they were doing that over President's weekend. Needless to say the pros are freaked. Rightfully so. I saw people choosing what I would consider unbelievable lines while teaching the Friends of Berthoud on snow. Lines down Russel and Tea Cup bowl. Luckily neither slid, but it wasn't for lack of trying. I have no idea if these people knew the risk they were taking or not, but they were certainly on high consequence lines.


----------

